# Cory Eggs - Help



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

It would seem that someone in our tank has been rather busy and we have about 75 to 100 Cory eggs. We are totally not prepared for this and at this point don't really know what to do with them. What will happen if we just leave them in the tank? Will it hurt the tanks water parameters? Or should we remove them. We don't want to start raising them yet until we get our 30 gallon tank up and running and that will be in another couple of months. *c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What other livestock is in the tank?


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

If you have ramshorns snails they will make a quick snack. If not I would recommend a razor blade and scrape them off and discard. Some people squish them but that squicks me out.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

We have the Corys and Neons in the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Biggest threat to the eggs/fry will be the parents I believe?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

they spawn once a month or at least in my case so you can leave them in there then they will get eaten by whoever and then when your ready you can just save them.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

My corys bred when I was out at a soccer tournament and when I returned the tank had a bunch of eggs. I carefully scraped them off the walls then dropped them in an old breeder net I had laying around and a few days later they hatched. Got about 20 now including a black one.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

When I turned the light on the next day every single egg was gone. I am assuming that the Cory's must have eaten them. We have 8 Cory's in the tank, 3 Jumbo Greens and 5 Bronze.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

dhoch said:


> When I turned the light on the next day every single egg was gone. I am assuming that the Cory's must have eaten them. We have 8 Cory's in the tank, 3 Jumbo Greens and 5 Bronze.


Yes, the eggs have to be transferred immediately if you want to save them. Otherwise its an all you can eat buffet.


----------

